# 2nd Annual Christmas Haunted House



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

The dust has just now settled at Moxley Manor but 2011 isn't over just yet.

On November 26th, Moxley Manor will present the 2nd Annual Christmas Themed Haunted House, A NightScare Before Christmas. Our Christmas Haunted House will feature a Chainsaw wielding Santa, Zombie Elves and much more! We will run on 4 consecutive Saturday nights until December 17th. For more details visit us at www.moxleymanor.com.


----------

